# Eric Stevens can you contact me please?



## rxbuzz (May 7, 2011)

Hi Eric. 

I would like to buy some speakers (horns and mid's) from you asap please.

Can you pm me or email me at rxbuzz at hotmail . com 

Cheers, 

Ash Parry


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

how about sending him a PM. it will send him an email. he may not see this for weeks.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i have relayed a msg for you


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

ash can you pm me ur info please.


----------

